# VERY SLOW



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2014)

Getting a lot of this the last few days. No Mods on-line when it happens. Takes forever for a page to load and this pops up....







Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2014)

Yikes, I have not seen that yet.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2014)

I haven't seen that, but I have been experiencing very slow page loading.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2014)

And I thought it was me getting older!
Whew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2014)

Not seen that either. A few slow loads but eventually I get the page after maybe 20 seconds.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 26, 2014)

This most likely was a local thing. On a totally unrelated subject, the family informed me that Telus, one of the communication providers was dicking around things today.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys,

Please check your Device Menager if there is installed the Microsoft6to4#.. virtual net card. If it is there and has the yellow triangle with the exclamation mark it might be the reason.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2014)

Could be a local router/hub causing problems for some of the membership because the site has been loading quickly for me both on the PC and the iPad for quite a while now.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2014)

Also true.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine has it's moments too...now and then...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2014)

I have had some slow issues as well, including double posts for some reason.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2014)

The site low on bacon? Just thought that I'd throw it in there, just in case...

















Bacon!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2014)

Could be. Been a little slow for me too, guess we just work through it as per usual.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2014)

I haven't noticed that so far. However I get an impression the server is inefficient because of too many accesses.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I haven't noticed that so far. However I get an impression the server is inefficient because of too many accesses.



Come and join the Aircraft of World War II, we have bacon!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2014)

Going there, going !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2014)

It has certainly got a bit slower in the last few days. Seeing a few more 503 errors now as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep, got a few 503 returns and then for a while, not even that, it just didn't exist


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 6, 2014)

Taking a long time to reload or go to a new page. The back button would work but I couldn't go to a new page and the Service Temporarily Unavailable page would pop up. I couldn't even log out. Lasted about 15 minutes and then back to normal.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 7, 2014)

how's this for irony:

I haven't had much trouble today until I went to visit this thread.

Page failed to load...


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2014)

Took almost 10 minute to be able to do anything, kept getting server error or locked page. Couldn't even log out. 0900 PST.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

It's possible the soft was updated. Today's updating for my OS was of 29MB or so. Just the server needs more time for checking and updating of all thing there.


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2014)

Makes sense to me, thanks Wojtek.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2014)

Yep, I try to stay away at 10pm MST. Something seems to go on that slows the forum down every day at that time.


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)

I think it is because of automatic maintenance. There is a couple of scripts that runs with the forum soft keeping its proper working.


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2014)

Ah Ha! So that was the problem!
I thought it might be either the recent problem with the transmitter mast near me, or maybe a computer glitch at my end. Since the support for Windows XP ended last month, I've experienced a number of odd things happening.


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)

Not sure about that Terry. But it is possible.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2014)

Time to move into the new Century Terry


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Since the support for Windows XP ended last month, I've experienced a number of odd things happening.


My XP system (actually, two of them) is running smooth as ever. Of course, now that I've just said that...

And anytime we experience delays on the site here, you're more than welcome to borrow my 1987 i386 tower and relive the old days of raw, brute force computing...be prepared to move at the speed of rust.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Time to move into the new Century Terry



Heck Andy, I've only just got used to the _Twentieth _century, with this new-fangled electricity, even on the street lights !!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Heck Andy, I've only just got used to the _Twentieth _century, with this new-fangled electricity, even on the *street lights* !!


Just think of all the Lamplighters who are out of work because of this innovation!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2014)

Good Gawd...that was a long one.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep.. but it wasn't the forum methinks. I have connected a couple of times with the site during the break. And it works. I have noticed about 140 users on line but there were 3 members only and 137 guests. It is possible the connection port was overloaded because when the number hit down to 60 I regained the connection.All seems to work fine at the moment.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Good Gawd...that was a long one.
> 
> Geo


No sh!t...i was in the middle of updating the Starlets thread when it slowed waaaaaaaayyyyyyy down and then stopped.

All the updates and work I had done was gone and my reward was a  503 error...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2014)

After a while the number of people on line increased up to 115 and the connection has been lost. Again when the number decresed to 75 all started work fine. It is possible the main connection port was overloaded. A spammer's attack was possible.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2014)

Many 503 errors for me last night plus site was unavailable for most of the night, only managed to get on now. Not sure what the issue was but seems resolved now.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2014)

The same here. But today all works fine.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2014)

Same here. Happened the other day as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2014)

Same issue last night.


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 27, 2014)

Trying to figure out the issue. Just did a server reboot and update.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2014)

I have suspected my PC as it's close to junk now


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2014)

It would have been easier for a Hippocroccofrog, to get invited to Terry's house, for a bit of light snack and quality time, than to get on the forum last night...

Those withdrawal symptoms you get, for not getting on to the forum, are nasty, I'm on my.....something, something, cup of coffee!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2014)

Seems to be working fine now David. Thanks for all the work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2014)

Forgot to add that, thanks for all the hard work, to keep the show running and up to date!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2014)

Really sprang to life quickly today. You might have mailed it Horse. Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2014)

Yep, I had problems on Saturday, and on Sunday afternoon/evening, but it's fine now, at 01.46 hrs, UK time.
Thanks Horse.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2014)

Yup, is working again. Thanks Horse. You got any service cluttering up the memory?


----------

